# South East/Surrey cruise to Gaydon - Sunday?



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

As nobody else seems to be organising a cruise from the South East or Surrey I thought I'd jump in.

I'm going from Junction 10 of the M23 (Crawley) then round the M25 to the M4 then down to Chievely Services to meet the Solenteers then up to Cherwell Valley to meet up with some of the other cruises. I know it's not the most direct route but it is much more fun.

If anybody wants to meet up at Junction 10 of the M23 and then if any of the Surrey contingent also want to meet up further round the M25 and can suggest a meeting place I will then post some times.

Steve


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Hi steve..

I could be up for this... Come on guys, where you all hiding?


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

A reply, thank god, I thought I was doing invisible posts - again. :lol:

I'm sure there are others out there. For those that have never been on a cruise before it really is good fun. Watching the reactions of other drivers and their passengers as a line of TTs drives past is fun as is the drive itself.

Last year I drove alone  to Chievely where I met up with the Solenteers and then with around 9 cars we drove up to Cherwell Valley where we met up with the other cruises and then all of us cruised up to Gaydon. I think that was over 40 TTs in total - awesome.  

Anybody else interested?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Only me!

Top of reigate hill???


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Only me!

Top of reigate hill???


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Ok Kev. Top of Reigate Hill sounds good. I can't remember, is there somewhere to stop there?

I haven't worked out timings yet. I'll have to have a play with my TomTom.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

steveh said:


> Ok Kev. Top of Reigate Hill sounds good. I can't remember, is there somewhere to stop there?
> 
> I haven't worked out timings yet. I'll have to have a play with my TomTom.


Nice little carpark (great for dogging!)

Kev


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

That's funny, i thought *L*ondon *E*ast *E*ssex & *K*ent were south east!!

Join the LEEK cruise starting from Brentwood 7:30 sunday morning or pick up from South Mimms :wink:

(See separate thread)


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

RayRush1 said:


> That's funny, i thought *L*ondon *E*ast *E*ssex & *K*ent were south east!!
> 
> Join the LEEK cruise starting from Brentwood 7:30 sunday morning or pick up from South Mimms :wink:
> 
> (See separate thread)


Granted, but I get a nose bleed if if I go anit-clockwise round the M25!


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Fair point but that would mean going almost all the way round the M25 for me and I was actually thinking of some of the TT owners who are down Brighton way as well as the Surrey people who obviously wouldn't want to drive to South Mimms. :roll:

There seem to be quite a few people in East and Mid Sussex for whom LEEK meets are a bit too far east and Surrey meets a bit too far west so any of those people who are going to Gaydon and want to join in a cruise - this one's for you.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Oh, and what Kev said as well.

Must type quicker. :roll:


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Any idea what time for Sunday.. I have a late Saturday night lined up.. :?


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Depends where we meet up with you. I suspect it's going to be around 7am so that we can get to Chievely by 7.50.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm away on business probably until Friday evening so will not be able to post but I hope to get back on Friday to find lots more people wanting to join this cruise.

Right, off to bed now as I've got a 4.30 start in the morning. More miles on the TT. :roll:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Yeah im near kingston so def up for cruising down..


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

steveh said:


> Depends where we meet up with you. I suspect it's going to be around 7am so that we can get to Chievely by 7.50.


 

Tej... Have you spoken to Kam.. Little mini meet to meet the cruise to meet the bigger cruise to get to the Annual MEET might be on... :?


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Can you guys suggest a meeting place somewhere round the southwestern side of the M25?


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

We're going up to Chievely on Sunday.  Sorry Steve - only saw your post now. Coming up from Guildford way.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Hi BuTTons. I'm waiting for a suggested meeting point. Top of the A3 would probably be good for you wouldn't it but I think TTej and TTroy are further round the M25.

Suggestions please guys.

I want to start confirming times asap as time is getting short. :?


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

Yeah probably - will keep an eye on the replies and see where I can catch you guys otherwise - see you at Chievely.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

ttroy225 said:


> steveh said:
> 
> 
> > Depends where we meet up with you. I suspect it's going to be around 7am so that we can get to Chievely by 7.50.
> ...


Kam's in Miami at the mo, but he flys in on sat and he's coming on sunday. He's even waxed his car a week ago before he left so its ready! lol

Dazzer1971 is coming from sunbury so troy do you want to meet say at the KFC at junction 1 of the M3???? any other suggestions, or maybe the tesco's in sunbury so we can pick up supplies???


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

steveh said:


> Hi BuTTons. I'm waiting for a suggested meeting point. Top of the A3 would probably be good for you wouldn't it but I think TTej and TTroy are further round the M25.
> 
> Suggestions please guys.
> 
> I want to start confirming times asap as time is getting short. :?


SteveH if you meet up at the top of the A3, onto the M25 and then Dazzer1971, TTroy and myself can meet you at the M3/M25 juntion

hows that sound guys??


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Are we meeting in Chelvey cause that at 7:50!!

we could just aim for the penultimate meeting point will be Cherwell Valley Services at Junction 10 of the M40 where we hope to meet up with several other cruises before heading up to HMC. Should be there by 8.40 am


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Sunbury is good for me... what time did you have in mind?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

ttroy225 said:


> Sunbury is good for me... what time did you have in mind?


well which meet do you want to hit, the 7:50 or the 8:40 on the M4???


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

*8.40 is early enough for me... :wink: what do you want to do?*


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

ttroy225 said:


> *8.40 is early enough for me... :wink: what do you want to do?*


*

Allot better to me, let me ask Dazzer if hes up for waking up that early.

So what time do you recon, we have to be at juntion 10 on the M4 at 8:40*


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

i recon it will take us about an hour (driving normally). so that means we have to leave at 7:40ish!!


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Shit! thats early.. 7.40 is ok by me..


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTej said:


> ttroy225 said:
> 
> 
> > 8.40 is early enough for me... :wink: what do you want to do?
> ...


I hope you mean *M40* Tej or you're gonna miss all of us :roll: :wink:


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > ttroy225 said:
> ...


 Someones on the ball this morning... knowing Tej he probbly has a modified route


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

ttroy225 said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > TTej said:
> ...


OOPs, lol yes i did mean M40. 

see you then, and tell Was to bring my walkie talkie!


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Whats that 7.40 in the Tesco car prk in Sunbury?...


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

> SteveH if you meet up at the top of the A3, onto the M25 and then Dazzer1971, TTroy and myself can meet you at the M3/M25 juntion
> 
> hows that sound guys??


Ok with me - SteveH ? You want to meet at the slip road just before the offramp or shall we just catch the rest at the M3/M25 junction ?


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

BuTTons said:


> > SteveH if you meet up at the top of the A3, onto the M25 and then Dazzer1971, TTroy and myself can meet you at the M3/M25 juntion
> >
> > hows that sound guys??
> 
> ...


I was thinking of the lay-by going north on the A3 where the Wisley turn off is. I'm still quite keen to meet up with the Solenteers at Chievely as it is a more interesting cruise from Chievely up to Cherwell Valley and I'm used to early starts. :lol: And, of course, meeting up with the Solenteers is always good fun. :wink:

However, if I am the only one who wants to go via Chievely then I'll go with the majority. :?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

steveh said:


> However, if I am the only one who wants to go via Chievely then I'll go with the majority. :?


now i feel bad, the M40 is a more boring route steve, but why dont we do the best of both.

Surrey cruise in two groups

early birds
&
lazy gits


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

Guess I'm an early bird then ! Steve - can meet you at the lay-by if you like otherwise possibly see you at Chievely with the SolenTTeers.

Is it time yet ?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

So here is the list

Early birds
steveh
BuTTons

Lazy Boys
ttroy225
Dazzer 1971
TTej
Kam???

What about all the other surrey guys & girls out there. As you can see there is a cruise to suit every lifestyle.


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

TTej said:


> So here is the list
> 
> Early birds
> steveh
> ...


 what time does the sunrise these days? Gonna have to get up pretty early to wash and wax.. :?


----------



## dazzer1971 (May 24, 2006)

So what route is dicided on then, as I have just looked up both routes and for the sunbury lot it means another 30 miles going up the M4 to Chieveley Services.
Not that Im bothered but want to be prepared 

How many people also get really :evil: annoyed :evil: :twisted: :evil: with f***ing W***ers in the outside lane that ensist on staying in that lane and never using the middle!!!

IMO if your using the outside lane and someone comes up from behind travelling faster you pull over right .......... 8)

That is if the dosey T**ts use there rear view that is...

This will be my only gripe on Sunday, dont get me wrong im no loney but if I want to go faster than the car in front then whats wrong with that.

Resently drove from bristol and ended up moving to the slow lane and driving at 50 mph to cool my blood


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Dazzer we cant go too fast Troy will me still be hung over, and i dont recon ill be at 100% either.

If you are going with ttroy and myself we are not going to Chieveley Services.

We are heading straight to junction 10 on the M40 to meet the others there.


----------



## dazzer1971 (May 24, 2006)

Sounds good for me.

What time at sunbury?


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

BuTTons said:


> Guess I'm an early bird then ! Steve - can meet you at the lay-by if you like otherwise possibly see you at Chievely with the SolenTTeers.
> 
> Is it time yet ?


Ok, BuTTons. My satnav says it'll take about 56 mins to get from Wisley to Chievely so I'll be at the lay-by at around 6.40 to leave by 6.50. I'm waiting for Kev to confirm so there could be 3 of us. 

Sorry you other guys have trouble with early mornings :lol: :wink: It's probably an age thing. :roll:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

steveh said:


> Sorry you other guys have trouble with early mornings :lol: :wink: It's probably an age thing. :roll:


LOL Yeah that and no one being sober at 6:40!

6:40 i honestly dont belive there is a time that early

Dazzer, ttroy shall we say 7:40 in the tesco's car park?? then if anyone wants some snacks they can get em.


----------



## dazzer1971 (May 24, 2006)

Right you are then.

Meet you out the front of tesco's at 7.40.

Cant wait.

Wish I had the spare cash to get it lowered b4, but I have to pay Â£900 in tommorrow for bills :x


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

You cheeky bugger Steve... 

7.40 *AM* It is.... Can't wait!!!!

Might take the push bike Saturday night and leave the highly polished in the garage..


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

Steve - see you 6:40 at the lay-bye. Mobile PM'd.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

BuTTons said:


> Steve - see you 6:40 at the lay-bye. Mobile PM'd.


Mobile PM'd to you too


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Very might be able to make this now will probs meet with steveh and buttons on the A3.

Will let you know


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

Yahooooooo !! Another one for the Surrey crew ... maybe ...


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

What time do you think people will start heading home on sunday?


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

J55TTC said:


> What time do you think people will start heading home on sunday?


I think the last couple of years we have left after the big photo which was around 3.30 (somebody may correct me) so expect to leave around 4-4.30 ish. Lots of people leave earlier but usually regret it. Last year they missed out on a brilliant blast round the Gaydon test track. 

If you can make it on Sunday that would be great Joss. I'll PM you my mobile number just in case.


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

We're planning to leave around 5'ish with nice leisurely cruise back home. 8) See you guys Sunday !! Two more sleeps !


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

BuTTons said:


> We're planning to leave around 5'ish with nice leisurely cruise back home. 8) See you guys Sunday !! Two more sleeps !


More like one and a half sleeps. :lol:


----------



## dazzer1971 (May 24, 2006)

TTej said:


> Dazzer, ttroy shall we say 7:40 in the tesco's car park?? then if anyone wants some snacks they can get em.


Tesco's wont be open at that time so will meet you both in the petrol station of tescos


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Good Point.. See you then


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Nope, I wont be making it afterall 

Have a nice time chaps.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

J55TTC said:


> Nope, I wont be making it afterall
> 
> Have a nice time chaps.


Sorry to hear you can't make it Joss. We'll take lots of photos so you'll know what you missed.  Mind you that's probably a bit cruel isn't it. :?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

dazzer1971 said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > Dazzer, ttroy shall we say 7:40 in the tesco's car park?? then if anyone wants some snacks they can get em.
> ...


Troy, daz see you in the morning, im off out now so my eyes will probably be as red as my interior. 8)


----------

